# 6.3 ports server gone, can I use new apps?



## wd3 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello *F*reeBSD community.

I have a Dell Inspiron 1150 laptop with Intel video 855GM. FreeBSD 6.2/6.3 is the only version that will run and load Xorg without issues using the "intel" driver and this has forced me to uninstall 7.2, 8.3, 9.0 etc. as they wouldn't run under the "intel" but only "vesa" low resolution 640x480. Now *I* have 6.3 running and every port install or pkg_add install errors out with server error. I tried manually installing packages but the only servers up are 7.3, 8, 9, -CURRENT. 

*Q*uestion: If *I* portupgrade / cvsup the ports this will give me new ports / pkg_add retrievals  which is what *I* want but will the 6.3 kernel / base run the new apps? 

*Q*uestion: Am *I* stuck with the 6.3 apps / ancient apps?

*Q*uestion: If *I* do upgrade ports can I leave the system's Xorg alone as it is currently working but install all other new apps?


----------



## tingo (Apr 4, 2013)

Answer 1: Yes, you will get new apps. Yes, if you use ports, FreeBSD 6.3 will run them.
(note: as long as they compile. 6.3 has been EOL a while, nobody has made sure that ports still compile on 6.3)

Answer 2: Maybe.

Answer 3: "it depends". The ports tree consists of ports that depend on each other - at a specific point in time, a given port can depend on specific versions on other ports in the ports tree at that time.

In short: if you try this, you are in for a very interesting and long ride. Better test it out on a different machine first, to make sure that you can get a current version of the ports you use working with an old Xorg port and your EOL FreeBSD 6.3.

Personally, I would try two other options:
1) install FreeBSD 8.4 (soon to be) or 9.1, and try to get Xorg working with the intel driver
2) get another laptop (Yes, I realize that this might not be a viable option for everyone)

Interestingly enough, I currently run another scenario: my laptop runs Linux (Xubuntu), because I couldn't get FreeBSD and Xorg working on it (it has Optimus graphics). My main workstation runs FreeBSD.


----------



## kpa (Apr 4, 2013)

IMHO, don't try to upgrade. Back up important files and reinstall 8.3 or 9.1 from scratch and restore the needed files.


----------



## wd3 (Apr 5, 2013)

@kpa,

The only issue with that is those two version's "intel" driver isn't playing with my hardware,  only 6.3 "i810". I've been Googling for months now and _nada_ for a resolution with this darn "intel" driver. I really need to upgrade, IMHO but I'm stuck.


----------

